# For all those who have regained control...Advice Please!



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi guys,

I want to start off by thanking each and everyone of you for being such a great support system. I've had dp/dr for a few months now 24/7 and it seems to be getting worse. I can hardly function, and feel like I'm losing my grip on reality, yada, yada. It really, really sucks. Anyways, if anyone has beat dp/dr, or has tips on improving it I'm all ears. I am horrified by this feeling, and would like to hear from some people who have had it bad, and recovered, hopefully giving me (and others) some hope. How did you do it?

Many thanks,

Jon


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

At around your point in time was when it was worst for me. That was the peak of my instability and I was on the brink. I'm speaking for myself, and i'm sure most others can relate, but it gets better for pretty much all of us, and once you get over that first big crappy hump, then its just a few hills and valleys. I'm in the hills and valleys stage right now, which still sucks my balls, but its 1/100th the pain i was going through some 6 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Ziggo,

Thanks for the reply. Was your dp/dr constant? Also, did you ever feel like you were losing yourself? I feel like all my emotions/my old self have gone away for good. This is perhaps one of the crapiest parts of it, not to know yourself, I feel like a zombie, or a shell of what I once was.

Thanks for the advice,

Jon


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, its hard for me to talk today because i have a final in 11 hours that i will most likely fail, so my state is very tripped out and i'm def not feeling well. I have constant dr which is because of drugs, and the dp i think was created due to the trauma of dr...so the dp is actually fairly new to me. DP is always slightly there. Usually i'll go about 4 days with only minor glitches along the way, then i'll get roughed up for a day (usually due to drinking, stress, not taking klonopin - really helps). DR i have a sense will be with me forever, but is harmless in and of itself, but is taking a while to get over, and deal with, but noticable progress is being made.


----------

